# ASUS P6T Memory Problem



## FlclAdam12 (Jan 26, 2009)

*ASUS P6T Memory Question-updated-*

I just got them memory for my new i7 system today, when i put it in the first time in all of the black slots it didn't post, but when i put them in the orange slots it did (after about 15-20 seconds). is this normal or do i have a bad board?

Thanks.


----------



## human_error (Jan 26, 2009)

FlclAdam12 said:


> I just got them memory for my new i7 system today, when i put it in the first time in all of the black slots it didn't post, but when i put them in the orange slots it did (after about 15-20 seconds). is this normal or do i have a bad board?
> 
> Thanks.



yep, thats expected you need to populate the orange slots first (it does say in the manual  )

##edit##
if you have p6t deluxe then there is a blue led under the ram which lights up to show there are no problems too, if there was a problem there would be no blue light.


----------



## FlclAdam12 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks!!  I got another question now, every time it boots it automatically goes into bios before it boots to windows. can i change this?
-update-
it used to say i had 5.99gb ram now it says i got 6.00, is this all normal?


----------



## human_error (Jan 27, 2009)

FlclAdam12 said:


> Thanks!!  I got another question now, every time it boots it automatically goes into bios before it boots to windows. can i change this?
> -update-
> it used to say i had 5.99gb ram now it says i got 6.00, is this all normal?



When you say it goes into bios do you mean that it goes into the expressgate which is a mini-os with a web browser etc, or do you actually mean the proper bios? (you can disable expressgate but i've not seen a load bios on startup option (nor does my board boot to bios). If you have ide drives or sas drives plugged into the motherboard then it will need to load marvell controllers first, which looks like it could be loading the bios but then doesn't (you can disable the sas controller if you don't have sas hard drives and you can disable the ide controller if you don't have ide drives to reduce the bootup time from within the bios).

The 6gb ram reading seems normal to me (as would 5.99gb, it wouldn't worry me if it said either), you may want to get the latest bios for your motherboard from asus (www.asus.com, select your country, and be sure to select your actual motherboard, not just a general p6t).


----------



## FlclAdam12 (Jan 28, 2009)

I got the bios setup thing figured out but it is still switching between 5.99 and 6.00 gb of ram and i have the latest bios, but as long as that's not a problem then i won't worry.

Thank You.


----------



## Ferrymen (Feb 25, 2009)

i cant run triple channel at all. if i insert all 3 of them rams my pc wont post at all(even if i slot it in all the orange slots). but if i remove one it works fine. i need help.


----------

